# Remmington and The Navajo



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://nypost.com/2020/06/26/gunmaker-remington-preps-for-bankruptcy-sale-to-navajo-nation/

Looks like the Navajo could be making some of our favorite firearms.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hopefully they do a better job than Remington did as far as QC goes.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OH GREAT...lain: (sarcasm)

In other words, we the people, with our tax and gambling dollars, have in essence funded this purchase by drunkard welfare scum.

FUBAR


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if an ***** who lives on a tax payer funded reservation who has a felony, can own or buy a firearm? Does US federal law apply or does ***** law apply?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure of fed law, but they are exempt from state hunting regs. That's why there is no game on the reservations, around here anyway.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Interesting choice, think they would go after a whiskey company.

Same reason there are no walleye's around my area. Indians get to spear the spawning fish in the spring before season. So the general public gets little to nothing. We have to release all fish caught so they can grow and get speared in the spring. That's FUBAR.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Kind of interesting set of logistics. They (the indigenous) are something of a protected class, like muslems, etc. so maybe the left will not go after them for manufacturing AR's. Another thought came to mind; were there ever an indian uprising, we've given them the means (technology) to make their own weapons. Just musing but Americans tend to do that a lot. Many instances of us training and/or supply weapons to people who use these against us. Maybe we should place far more emphasis on History classes.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Better than Mario Cuomo making money off it. Mario has murdered the eldrlery in NY nursing homes. 

Remington, Winchester both left due to D-Rats , Springfield Armory too, 1st Armory USA.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

0rocky said:


> Kind of interesting set of logistics. They (the indigenous) are something of a protected class, like muslems, etc. so maybe the left will not go after them for manufacturing AR's. Another thought came to mind; were there ever an indian uprising, we've given them the means (technology) to make their own weapons. Just musing but Americans tend to do that a lot. Many instances of us training and/or supply weapons to people who use these against us. Maybe we should place far more emphasis on History classes.


I hear ya 0rocky!

I'd rather stop 100% funding anybody who claims to be an indian. That shit happened well over a century ago and more. No more of my money sent to indians. Close the reservations, treat em like everybody else.

It wasn't their damn land in the first place and if it was they took it from another tribe of people who took it from another and so on and so on. What a crock of crap.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Didnt realize Remington was in such bad financial shape. What led to their demise? Not sure about the Indians making em. Thats sorta odd. If they are like the ones who run the Casinos North of us they do a good job and employee all kinds of competent folks. My wifes kin was their head security man and maybe still is and they live South of the River. They treat their employees super right least on the Casino venture. Choctaws I think. .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> OH GREAT...lain: (sarcasm)
> 
> In other words, we the people, with our tax and gambling dollars, have in essence funded this purchase by drunkard welfare scum.
> 
> FUBAR


RLM red lives madder now. what we going to burn now.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Rest assured if the sale to the Navajo goes through, you aren't going to see any scary black rifles or handguns coming out of the big R. Doesn't bother me though, I gave up on them when the the Freedom Group ran them into the ground.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Only Remington I ever personally owned was an 870 Pump that didnt feed the shells right. Burned me out on those goofy guns. Got issued one and never did trust it much. It worked fine but I was still mad over the other deal. They dont make anything I need currently.


----------

